# Had to Share . . . ;-)



## EllieMay (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 1, 2012)

I soooooo want that sign!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 1, 2012)

LMAO!! That is sooooo funnny!!!


----------



## TeamChaos (Jul 1, 2012)

Hilarious sign and I think it might save a lot of potentially not-so-nice conversations between the farmer and the new neighbors.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 1, 2012)

EXCELLENT! Way cool!


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 1, 2012)

I really like this one  . Live in Ohio, and its quite popular to build housing around a farm then shut the farm down for noise and smell.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 1, 2012)

I want one for my front door and my property line!!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jul 1, 2012)

That is soooo funny


----------

